# Agile Septor bass?!



## notasian (Mar 29, 2015)

Septor Bass 534 Nat Mahog - RondoMusic.com





Looks kinda wierd you dont see standard guitar shapes as basses bery often what do u guys think?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2015)

The body looks small as hell. 

Pretty neat, though, but the Intrepid seems a bit more natural.


----------



## Daniel13 (Mar 30, 2015)

i would like it a lot if the bridge was closer to the edge of the body, other than that i think it's a pretty good looking bass

wait are those guitar pickups?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm kind of surprised this came AFTER their multiscale bass.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish rondo wanted my hard earned dollars enough to add a bass to the custom shop. This things cool though, utilitarian but not too boring.


----------



## Noxon (Mar 30, 2015)

I can dig it...


----------



## eyeswide (Apr 2, 2015)

It's a nice design. Kind of has the same vibe as a lot of LTD stuff. I don't really like that headstock though - despite where the tuning pegs are, it looks like it's upside-down.


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 4, 2015)

It looks sleek and simple. I like that.

However, it looks like the strap button is roughly across from the 17th fret. That's probably a recipe for neckdive, especially with that long headstock.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 4, 2015)

At first glance it seemed real weird, but after seeing the pics of other angles, I think it looks cool


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 7, 2015)

I hate the headstock.


----------



## akinari (Apr 7, 2015)

I like it, but that string through bridge... :'(


----------



## iron blast (May 3, 2015)

It's string thru or top load like a hipshot


----------



## Ethenmar (May 4, 2015)

The new multiscale basses are brutal. Waiting for the 6 strings version.


----------

